# HELP WANTED: 3 More Brigades for Afghanistan



## AWP (Jun 23, 2008)

I've long said the war in Iraq was at the expense of Afghanistan. Now the US is calling for more troops in Afghanistan, dependant upon the withdrawal from Iraq....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2008062...80623192741;_ylt=AvIO8jC5uQEbF6JEojkhkebOVooA



> A German general, Egon Ramms, told German radio on Sunday that NATO needed up to 6,000 more soldiers to stabilize Afghanistan.



You, Egon, need to go back to the Ghostbusters. Your countrymen have been largely ineffective. You and Germany are worthless, IMO.


----------



## hidesite (Jun 23, 2008)

I know we called the German EOD de once in on some hot shit in the middle of a village... 

They never came...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> You, Egon, need to go back to the Ghostbusters. *Your countrymen have been largely ineffective. You and Germany are worthless, IMO.*



They are not the only ones.  Now if only those troops could be utilized properly, then he wouldn't be asking other nations to send their troops to combat.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2008)

hidesite said:


> I know we called the *German EOD* de once in on some hot shit in the middle of a village...
> 
> They never came...



I had a similar situation with some Italian EOD guys.  We were leaving the AO and they never showed up for the convoy.  We got in location and they were already there waiting for us; fucking suntanning.


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> They are not the only ones.  Now if only those troops could be utilized properly, then he wouldn't be asking other nations to send their troops to combat.



No they aren't, but to have a General Officer call out NATO while his own country is dicking around is beyond stupid. I swear they came to the party because it was the cool thing to do.

A group of us (Americans, Dutch, UK, French, and German) were discussing a particular comm problem in the AO. The German was an equivilant to our O-6, one level below a General Officer. He co-headed the delegation with a counterpart from the RAF.

So, the good German colonel upon seeing what the Americans brought to the fight announced that he would like the same capability in locations x, y, z, and beyond. For some reason the crowd looked, literally, at me the sole civilian for an answer. I deferred them to a particular office with our Air Force, giving them a POC and his number.

The German gets angry and begins shaking his head, he literally started turning red. He then barked that we (America) would provide the equipment and he would do with it as he saw fit. The gentleman from the UK started to say something and the German cut him off, going into this long drawn-out speech about how poor his country is and how Afghanistan is not a priority for his country and if we expect the support of his team we will provide the equipment in x amount of days. (An unrealistic number)

A few weeks later a group of USAF and RAF met and my boss remarked upon the conversation with the German and his multinational staff. The gents from the UK looked around a little nervously before one of them said that the German went back and raised all kinds of hell with NATO about the comm system. The result was that the UK picked up the tab for the equipment but did so with the provision that they would operate it. They do so to this day. But the good German colonel burned a lot of bridges at NATO. 

Maybe he was a loose cannon, but other than their SOF contingent from what I've seen.... I do not believe that he was. 

I have little faith in the efforts of nations outside of the US and the Commonwealth.


----------



## pardus (Jun 24, 2008)

Germany's Military has been fucked since the disbandment of the Wehrmacht, the Bundeswehr is a pathetic shadow of the past.

:2c:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 30, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Germany's Military has been fucked since the disbandment of the Wehrmacht, the Bundeswehr is a pathetic shadow of the past.
> 
> :2c:



And that is a good thing! Two world wars back to back, was enough of there clown ass ideas...:2c:


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> And that is a good thing! Two world wars back to back, was enough of there clown ass ideas...:2c:



That has nothing to do with the Military, Militarys don't stat wars, Govts do.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 30, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> That has nothing to do with the Military, Military don't stat wars, Govts do.


 
PARDUS, you want to rethink that? Military coup they may not be wars against another nation but there still wars. :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 30, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> That has nothing to do with the Military, Militarys don't stat wars, Govts do.




Understood, however governments do not have the ability to start wars. If they’re military is kept to a less then capable force…

I would rather see Iraq with a modern well-equipped well-trained force, then the German Army!


----------

